# Best small furry for me??



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

My hamsters keep dieing early for different reasons due to [email protected] not telling me the truth about age and inbreeding. The problem is i cant find any breeders in Northern ireland !! But i cant deal with my hammies dying unexpectedly. I have a large bin cage ( i cant get the measurements right now) and i was wondering if a different pet might be better for me. It needs to be able to happily live in the large bin cage not have a tail which Reminds my mum of mice and not cost too much money to keep!!

So far only hammies meet the criteria, am i forgetting an amazing animal that would be the perfect pet or am i doomed?? 

Many thanks and good luck with helping me!!


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Would you be so kind as to provide a picture of your bin cage?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

My hand is there does that help you get the just of the size?


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

.. Is there any where air can get in?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

RandomPasserBy said:


> .. Is there any where air can get in?


The whole lid is mesh so, yes


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> The whole lid is mesh so, yes


 Oh ok., is there anyway you could take the lid off and show me a picture of the inside? I already see a few problems with your cage.


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Also, I can sympathise with your mum. I am also terrified of long tails but have you ever thought of a gerbil? Their tales are furry so they may be less scary.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Problems?
Look my hamster died of wetail or somthing simalar a few days ago it is in a state right now and school is starting tomorrow so i need time to clean and sanitize it ok?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

RandomPasserBy said:


> Also, I can sympathise with your mum. I am also terrified of long tails but have you ever thought of a gerbil? Their tales are furry so they may be less scary.


HaHA 
I wish my mum thinks any small rodent with a tail is the same as rats and mice 
Even chinease HAMSTERS


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Yes Ok I will be getting into detail now


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Kk


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

First I must ask you a few questions.. please do not fake answer these:

Picking your hamster up too often or handling them in a rough manner?
Changing your hamster's living environment?
Keeping your hamster in a dirty cage?
Making sudden changes to your hamster's diet?


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Also what hamster breed did you keep?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Chino has
Been offered my hand and bit it till i bled he seemed happy

Lived there scince i got him

Had his caged cleaed very often (once every 2-3 weeks leaving half of the old bedding that smelled like him and mixing in clean stuff)and spot cleaned every other day


Eaten the same nugget, seed, museli mix he had at [email protected] (although i slowly added in some nuts and dog milk bones)


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ive only had robos


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

I have also noticed your cage is missing something like this.







Hamsters really need a "hamster hide" and those orange boxes won't cut it as they are simply to open. This might cause stress to the hamster which also causes wet tail. As well as this, the log thing on top of the stand should be on the ground, not high up where it can roll off.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ge was burried in it and the windmill is also a hide


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Ive only had robos


How many robos have you kept..?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Chino loved the hide so i only saw fit that the last time he slept it was in his favorite place


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Ge was burried in it and the windmill is also a hide


Ah ok, I could not see the windmill as a hide sorry.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

2 robos nutmeg and chino


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Chino loved the hide so i only saw fit that the last time he slept it was in his favorite place


If I have read clearly, you only have kept 1 robo hamster..?


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nevermind that. Am I right saying you bought the hamsters from a pet store?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

2. 2 robos nutty and chino


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

YES THERE R NO BREEDERS IN NORTHERN IRELAND sorry this drives me nuts


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Did they have diarrhoea before they passed and all the regular signs of wet tail?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

No but check my other thread ti see a pic of chino nutmeg was old and chino was only bloody when he was dead. He threw himself off of a climbing frame i thought it was a game but i don't know now


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> No but check my other thread ti see a pic of chino nutmeg was old and chino was only bloody when he was dead. He threw himself off of a climbing frame i thought it was a game but i don't know now


No diarrhoea means no wet tail.. What killed nutmeg could not have been wet tail and chino's death could simply be chalked up to old age.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Chino was in a litter of 7 he was covered in blood


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

NUTMEG was the old one


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> No but check my other thread ti see a pic of chino nutmeg was old and chino was only bloody when he was dead. He threw himself off of a climbing frame i thought it was a game but i don't know now


Hamsters often jump off stuff as a game, and there may have been an accident. How much bedding is there? Hamsters aren't as smart as us so they will find any way to have fun. If you do decide to get another hamster, ADD MORE TOYS!!!


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Oh ok, sorry for the confusement


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Ok i have to go


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Ok i have to go


Good bye, if you do get another hamster add more toys and (maybe) get a bigger cage. I know it sounds like a tall order but more space means more toys means less jumping off. And if you do keep the same cage, add more bedding incase the new hamsters try to jump off again.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Im sorry to say it but unless i threaten to kill myself there is no bigger cage.

I cant sleep 

People should make a soundtrack of a noisy hamster at night. Then i could sleep!!


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

I'll try though (not the kill self part) i know i cant hold them but maby i should go back to guppies


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Alright, welcome back. Is there only 1 hamster alive at this moment?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

No there are 0 hamsters alive i have the 1 at a time rule


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> No there are 0 hamsters alive i have the 1 at a time rule


What do you mean 1 at a time rule?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

But until summer according to my mum it is the hamster ban age D:


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Only 1 hamster at a time so only 1 cage and more time for my pet


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

So when my hamster dies i am hamsterless last time was only 2 weeks now i have to wait 3 months


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hamsterless what an awful horrible cruel word


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Not to offend you, but may I ask your age?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

12, why?
I am responsible for my age and before i even considered asking for a hamster i did months of reasearch .


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> 12, why?
> I am responsible for my age and before i even considered asking for a hamster i did months of reasearch .


No reason, just making sure you were mature enough. Im 13 and I have only owned guppies before but I've spent about 4 years researching small furries and dogs. As well as this, you should try to get two robo hamsters. This'll help with stress definitely.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

My mum doesn't bother trying to understand how to become a better hamster owner so i have to take responsibility ok?


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> My mum doesn't bother trying to understand how to become a better hamster owner so i have to take responsibility ok?


So she does not let you get more than 1 hamster at once?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

2?! At once that will be hard to convince my mum but i will try


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

She knows they can fight

Also is that bin cage big enough for 2 robos?!


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> 2?! At once that will be hard to convince my mum but i will try


Well robos are meant to be kept as pairs.. If you want a single hamster you will be looking at syrian, which will need a much bigger cage than the one you have now.


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

No, two robos will not fight unless they are from different litters, and they will mostly be kept in pairs in the pet stores, correct?


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

That cage honestly will be fine for 2 robos.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Well robos don't always need to be in pairs i know that for a fact. Anyways tomorrow i will see about pairs. But i feel bad because that cage doesn't seem big enough for 2. Are u in the uk? Do you know of any northern irish or irish breeders?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

They are kept in groups but pet shops aren't great at sexing hamsters and im not that good either i do NOT want pups!! I cannot handle that


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Well robos don't always need to be in pairs i know that for a fact. Anyways tomorrow i will see about pairs. But i feel bad because that cage doesn't seem big enough for 2. Are u in the uk? Do you know of any northern irish or irish breeders?


Yea, sorry I am in the uk. In my pet store they keep about 4 in a cage the same size of yours, so 2 will be fine. You might need to get bigger hides though. Sorry I don't know of any breeders. They don't need to be in pairs but they will be much more happy with a "friend"


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> They are kept in groups but pet shops aren't great at sexing hamsters and im not that good either i do NOT want pups!! I cannot handle that


Yes, if they are kept in groups you can ask them to pick out two and they will get along fine as they are used to each other.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Also my mother would kill me. And the pups


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Well i'll see my mum still is torturing me by saying i'm not allowed hamsters untill summer.

Maaby i can change that though because if i cant sleep she might have to give in


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Also my mother would kill me. And the pups


You don't need to get pups, two adults would be fine. As long as they are kept together in the pet store.


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Hey, I have to wait till we move into an apartment in around summer till I can get my 2 ferrets.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Do you know much about "russion" hamsters (winter whites and or cambells dwarf)


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

I SOOOO want ferrets but my mum is squeamish about them too!! Why am i like this when she is SO not?!
Snakes
Reptiles
Mice 
Rats
Ferrets


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Anphibiams

All animals i love but she hates


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> I SOOOO want ferrets but my mum is squeamish about them too!! Why am i like this when she is SO not?!
> Snakes
> Reptiles
> Mice
> ...


Well, Im terrified of mice and rats and I don't mind snakes but I can't keep them because Im too scared to feed them mice and rats.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah i could never live feed a reptile 
I am soo ashamed of myself


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Winter whites are basically a different breed of robo hamsters. It's like a orange and a red bearded dragon. No differences except colors


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Crested gekos in the far future when i live in a 1% human 99% animal house


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

I can't even feed it frozen, I literally get frozen on the spot if I see a rat or a mouse.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Exept they are bigger


RandomPasserBy said:


> Winter whites are basically a different breed of robo hamsters. It's like a orange and a red bearded dragon. No differences except colors


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Well when I become a vet (which I am looking at) I will own a kangal. Right now Im limited to small furries because I live in an apartment and my mom is scared of dogs.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

When i see rats or mice i have to stop myself cuddling them


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Exept they are bigger


Yea, that's basically it. Plus they'll probably need a bigger cage than the one you have right now.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Unless the rat is wild


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

RandomPasserBy said:


> Well when I become a vet (which I am looking at) I will own a kangal. Right now Im limited to small furries because I live in an apartment and my mom is scared of dogs.


My mum cant afford a dog but we have a lovely fenced in garden. Also i could never be a vet because i hade needles and surgery things and that sort of stuff


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

I've never met a domesticated rat, only wild which is why Im terrified of them.


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

I really dont mind blood.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Blood and cuts are fine but insides and the stuff you see in surgery no thank you!!


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm going to start the first cat cafe in ireland when i am older i already have 2 cats!! And 12 years of cat Experiance! !


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Blood and cuts are fine but insides and the stuff you see in surgery no thank you!!


Lol.. My beta fish died and I did a surgery. I found out where my other fish went at least..


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> I'm going to start the first cat cafe in ireland when i am older i already have 2 cats!! And 12 years of cat Experiance! !


.. Have you ever thought of your cat scratching the hamster through the wire mesh?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

So there are no small furries for me exept hamsters great


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> So there are no small furries for me exept hamsters great


Nope, and not all hamsters. Only the dwarf ones.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

No my cats are banned from my room also the mesh is on the top and there is nothing taller in that cage past 1/2 way


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

RandomPasserBy said:


> Nope, and not all hamsters. Only the dwarf ones.


Great
\ /
. .
/\


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

If you could have any pet and be able to provide it a great life what would you get


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Great
> \ /
> . .
> /\


Lol sorry. So in 5 pages we have discovered.. the old one died through old age and the other one probably died by falling and it definitely wasn't wet tail.


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> If you could have any pet and be able to provide it a great life what would you get


Dog: Kangal Small furry : Ferret Reptile: Iguana Feline: Maine coon.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah and i also am not suited for any small furry exept dwarf hamsters


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

RandomPasserBy said:


> Dog: Kangal Small furry : Ferret Reptile: Iguana Feline: Maine coon.


Good choice
Dog: Austrailian shepard Small furry: ferret Reptile crested geko Feline: Russian blue


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Yeah and i also am not suited for any small furry exept dwarf hamsters


Yea, that cage is definitely too small and anything as big as a ferret that is required to be let out will probably be hunted by your cats, or your ferret will hunt the cats. Guinea pigs wouldn't worth either.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah also my mother would not allow guinea pigs or ferrets OR chinchillas.


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Yeah also my mother would not allow guinea pigs or ferrets OR chinchillas.


My mom would allow all of them but they are really boring compared to ferrets.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Yes ferrets are amazing you are very lucky


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

I also wish i could have:
Sheep
Miniture cows
Chickens
Ducks
Goats
Rabbits
Umm probably more


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

BIRBS
Another impossible pet thanks a lot
MUM


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Yes ferrets are amazing you are very lucky


Well not really.. The only reason my mom allows me any small pet of my choice is because instead of watching tv and (sometimes) gaming I spent around 4-5 years researching. I still watch "how to care about ferret" videos everyday and I probably will until I get my ferret, then I will watch "caring for ferrets" videos on top of thr 4-5 years on top of the 2 months.


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Not gonna lie, I am really against keeping birds as pet. Most people keep them in cramped cages like these


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hey you live in the uk? So does that mean you get your hamsters from breeders?! You are SO lucky


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Hey you live in the uk? So does that mean you get your hamsters from breeders?! You are SO lucky


Yes, I am planning to get a ferret from a breeder and yea I do live in the uk.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

If i could have a birb it would live in the biggest room in my house .no cages


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Maby i should open a cat cafe in england


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

There are 16 open all around England​


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Wow that is so awesome 



Or maby this kind of extra large cage. I wont be rich


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Yea, maybe. I am planning to keep my ferrets in my room. They'll be out at all times when I can supervise them and they'll have their poop cleaned everyday and cage cleans every few weeks.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

RandomPasserBy said:


> Well not really.. The only reason my mom allows me any small pet of my choice is because instead of watching tv and (sometimes) gaming I spent around 4-5 years researching. I still watch "how to care about ferret" videos everyday and I probably will until I get my ferret, then I will watch "caring for ferrets" videos on top of thr 4-5 years on top of the 2 months.


If i knew my mum would let me have 1 pet i really wanted i would spend every second of my free time reasearching but that would be in vain so i game and get lots of virtual pets


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> If i knew my mum would let me have 1 pet i really wanted i would spend every second of my free time reasearching but that would be in vain so i game and get lots of virtual pets


Lol. I do game as well. Mostly triple A titles like BF1, pubg and fortnite


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

RandomPasserBy said:


> Lol. I do game as well. Mostly triple A titles like BF1, pubg and fortnite


I play sims minecraft stardew valley and undertale


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

And random PS4 VR games my dad downloads


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Oh nice you have vr I


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

My dad does i just use it when i am at his house


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Still, cool


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

For ferrets I am getting something like this. I'll be getting two and this has plenty of space and many levels. It also has a removable bottom layer to clean poop.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

It is but it isnt as cool as you being abke to get ferrets or my 2 cats one of which has ran of to eat our neighbours food


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

RandomPasserBy said:


> View attachment 351048
> For ferrets I am getting something like this. I'll be getting two and this has plenty of space and many levels. It also has a removable bottom layer to clean poop.


Looks good


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Lol, my grandma feeds all the strays.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

She is a good woman


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

It's expesive (£94.99) but anything is worth for the ferrets. This will also be more comfortable for them when I'm at school and sleeping.


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> She is a good woman


Yea, she is really nice. She lives in a different country though but my mom and her video call a lot.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Anything for the animals

Btw do you know of the youtuber emzotic she has some adorable ferrets


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Anything for the animals
> 
> Btw do you know of the youtuber emzotic she has some adorable ferrets


I'm watching her right now.. Lmao


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Nyah626 said:


> Anything for the animals
> 
> Btw do you know of the youtuber emzotic she has some adorable ferrets


Im surprised i havent started worshipping cats or somthing


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

RandomPasserBy said:


> I'm watching her right now.. Lmao


Oh wow that us funny


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Im surprised i havent started worshipping cats or somthing


I was considering cats but ferrets play all the time and are fine alone for school hours sooo yea


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Niffler is my favorite


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Niffler is my favorite


I like dobby more


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

RandomPasserBy said:


> I was considering cats but ferrets play all the time and are fine alone for school hours sooo yea


I wish my cats were house cats but noooo my mum doesn't like the smell of a litter tray and we don't have a litter tray


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

RandomPasserBy said:


> I like dobby more


Niffler makes me laugh tho


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> I wish my cats were house cats but noooo my mum doesn't like the smell of a litter tray and we don't have a litter tray


They live outside?


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Would you rather have pet leaches and feed them your blood or be banned from animals for 2 years


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

They are garage cats they have a cat flap and go out but i let them in often


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Nyah626 said:


> Would you rather have pet leaches and feed them your blood or be banned from animals for 2 years


Pet leaches.


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Oh yeah good, I was just worried about the winter for them


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Leaches all the way


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

Brb


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm gonna try to sleep


----------



## RandomPasserBy (Feb 17, 2018)

Alright, bye


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

I have noticed that hamsters have been dieing much earlier than they used to. If it was illnesses I wouldn't nessacarily blame the petstore unless there batch of hamsters where ill and they didn't take them to the stores vet.

But most petstores poor breeding of genetics has led to a shortened lifespan in those animals unless it was an illness your hamsters kept passing from, therefore it's reccomended to take your hamsters to the vet to be treated. If u have any social media such as Facebook etc, then put up a post asking if anyone knows of a breeder or has hamsters they need adopted. U can also try a different petshop other than pets at home.


----------



## Nyah626 (Jul 23, 2017)

•HamsterOfficial • said:


> I have noticed that hamsters have been dieing much earlier than they used to. If it was illnesses I wouldn't nessacarily blame the petstore unless there batch of hamsters where ill and they didn't take them to the stores vet.
> 
> But most petstores poor breeding of genetics has led to a shortened lifespan in those animals unless it was an illness your hamsters kept passing from, therefore it's reccomended to take your hamsters to the vet to be treated. If u have any social media such as Facebook etc, then put up a post asking if anyone knows of a breeder or has hamsters they need adopted. U can also try a different petshop other than pets at home.


There are no petshops otger than [email protected] that sell hamsters and ive done everything to find a breeder but i cant find one.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Could we have the measurements of the cage please? As the cage looks too small to me.


----------

